# All my favorites



## master wang (May 9, 2012)

Hi ,everyone. This my first way come to here.I come from Shanghai, China.I want to make more friends here.
0.1 Brachypelma klaasi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## master wang (May 9, 2012)

0.1 Brachypelma boehmei

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful B. klaasi! That species is really starting to grow on me.


----------



## matt82 (May 9, 2012)

Beautiful _Brachypelma_ pics!  
I recognise these from flickr, so I know there are some more great tarantula photos in store for this thread...


----------



## wesker12 (May 9, 2012)

You are an amazing photographer my friend 
I see you have a thing for American (continent) spiders 
I am currently trying to get some chinese chilobrachys!
Guess the grass is always greener on the other side!


----------



## Tcrazy (May 9, 2012)

very stunning B.klaasi


----------



## itsMEethenne (May 9, 2012)

i loved the shots!


----------



## master wang (May 10, 2012)

thanks,chilobrachys are very cool ^ ^


----------



## master wang (May 10, 2012)

0.1 Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## master wang (May 10, 2012)

0.1 Brachypelma auratum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## master wang (May 10, 2012)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 10, 2012)

Geez! Awesome pictures...keep them coming! Glad I got my little B. boehmei, it'll take years before it looks like that one on this thread, though.


----------



## jbm150 (May 10, 2012)

Wow, coming to these picture threads and taking no prisoners.  Absolutely phenomenal shots of some of the most beautiful tarantulas!


----------



## wesker12 (May 10, 2012)

master wang said:


> thanks,chilobrachys are very cool ^ ^


Hahah yup! I love your brachy photos! 
Ahh I might have to buy myself see brachys now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## master wang (May 10, 2012)

I have a a special female Brachypelma smithi ,Her legs are very long...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arachnidsrva (May 10, 2012)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Furret (May 10, 2012)

your smithi is gorgeous! I envy your collection


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 10, 2012)

Awesome T's!


----------



## master wang (May 11, 2012)

GO ON ~         0.1 Brachypelma albiceps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## focushao (May 11, 2012)

Awsome pics ,my friends,you are the best!!我爱你！I love you！！I love the klaasi！


----------



## master wang (May 11, 2012)

0.1 Brachypelma vagans


----------



## master wang (May 11, 2012)

0.1 Brachypalma albopilosum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## master wang (May 11, 2012)

0.1  Brachypelma smithi*Brachypelma emilia

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wesker12 (May 12, 2012)

master wang said:


> GO ON ~         0.1 Brachypelma albiceps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best looking B.albiceps I have seen in my entire life....


----------



## jbm150 (May 12, 2012)

master wang said:


> 0.1  Brachypelma smithi*Brachypelma emilia


This is a smithi/emilia hybrid?


----------



## Tonys spiders (May 12, 2012)

jbm150 said:


> This is a smithi/emilia hybrid?


It looks like it and is labeled that way. Very interesting looking. Did you get her that way or did you breed emilia and smithi?


----------



## master wang (May 13, 2012)

Yes    :biggrin:

---------- Post added 05-13-2012 at 07:29 PM ----------

^ ^ It is one of my friends breed


----------



## melijoc (May 13, 2012)

Its weird cuz i prefer haplos and chilobrachys than brachypelmas and its more readily available here. I guess its always those that are hard to come by that u end up wanting more.


----------



## Tonys spiders (May 17, 2012)

master wang said:


> Yes    :biggrin:
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-13-2012 at 07:29 PM ----------
> 
> ^ ^ It is one of my friends breed


Its very interesting. Do you know How many survived to this size?


----------



## master wang (May 17, 2012)

i think it should be a lot, probably about 100


----------

